# Undecided - smartbox or remapp?



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Well after all the debate I am still undecided which way to go.

In simple terms what can a smart box do that a remapp can't or vice versa?

If a remapp was about the cost of a box which would be best?

Grateful for advice.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There's a post of mine that describes the differences in detail. Not easy for me to search as I'm on a phone.

I'm afraid "best" is undefined when you haven't described your requirements and expectations. The devil is in it! 

Dave


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Could it be this one Dave?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-170329.html#170329

I just posted this in wrong thread.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, thanks.

Dave


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Finally took the plunge few weeks ago and had a remap done: 
Here

Very good service and price about the same as a box. Barry will do any adjustments foc as long as you take it to him (I had 3 to get it as I wanted it). You can email for price.

Great result.

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Just got my latest consumption figures: 300miles on 48.98litres of diesel returned 27.85 mpg. That was with the toad and loaded. Pretty much motorway and dual carriageway with a small amount of local roads. My cruising speed on motorway I try to keep at 60ish at 2000rpm and go light on the right foot downhill. Loads of torque at low revs and plenty of power. I am very very pleased, hope it continues.

Graham


----------

